# [DV] frage



## Keule (28. September 2002)

ich habe nun eine DV karte(ne billige aber mit firewire)

also:

habe die dv karte
habe eine tv karte
eine geforce 3 mit tv out

meine frage ist, wie und mit welchen kabeln kriege ich meine files aufn fernseher (nur zum ansehen) ???

bis dann 
<- ich


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. September 2002)

Welche Anschlüsse sind den auf der Videoschnittkarte ausser Firewire drauf?

Ansonsten ist es ganz einfach mit deiner Fernseh oder GeForce-Karte.

Rechtklick auf Desktop und dann irgendwo in den Einstellungen TV-Output aktivieren. Nur noch Kabel zwischen GF und TV und alles wird angezeigt.


----------



## Keule (28. September 2002)

ich muss mir nur noch die besagten kabel holen wie heißen die und was sind das so welche?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. September 2002)

Hmm musst mal schauen, was da hinten bei dir raus kommt.

Ich nehme an, dass es Composite auf Scart sein muss.


----------



## Keule (28. September 2002)

woher kriege ich diesen stecker?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. September 2002)

Jedes einigermaßen sortiertes Elektronikgeschäft in deiner nähe.


----------



## goela (28. September 2002)

Hast Du ne Digitalkamera?

Wenn ja, dann schleife das Signal von der Firewire über die Kamera zum Fernseher! Von der Kamera kannst Du per Cinch, SVHS oder Scartadapter (mit Cinch und SVHS) Dein Signal auf den Fernseher bringen! Denke ist am einfachsten, wenn Du Video schneidest und das Resultat gleich anschauen willst!


----------



## Keule (28. September 2002)

habe nen camcorder von sony was muss ich einstellen, um das dann auf den fernseher umzuleiten


----------



## goela (29. September 2002)

Ne MiniDV?

Wenn ja, dann:

- Firewire PC->Kamera
- Kameraausgang (entweder mit Multikabel AUDIO, VIDEO (chinch) oder SVHS und Multikabel) in Scartadapter (ist bei SONY meistens dabei: Scartstecker mit SVHS, Video u. Audio Stecker)
- Scartadapter in AV-Eingang des Fernseher
- Fernseher auf AV-Kanal stellen

Übrigens, Du brauchst keine Kassette einlegen (empfohlen, da sich Kamera dann nicht abschaltet)! Machst Du eine Vorschau in Premiere, dann wird das Bild zur Kamera und dann zum Fernseher geschickt! Probiers mal!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. September 2002)

> Machst Du eine Vorschau in Premiere, dann wird das Bild zur Kamera und dann zum Fernseher geschickt!



Muss man allerdings vorher in den Projekteinstellungen festlegen, dass er Ausgabe auf Firewire machen soll.


----------



## Keule (29. September 2002)

ich habe die kamera an fernseher angeschlossen... kann ich über die firewire karte ein video auf den camcorder (auf die kassete) knallen und dann von der kassete auf den fernseher ansehen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. September 2002)

jo, kannst aber auch wie Gölä sagte, durchschleifen.


----------



## Keule (29. September 2002)

... und wie geht das überspielen von pc auf camcorder..


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. September 2002)

Camera und PC per Firewire verbinden und dann in Premiere auf Band ausgeben wählen.


----------



## Keule (29. September 2002)

ok danke


----------



## Keule (30. September 2002)

bei mir steht da auf band ausgeben ist aber nicht auswählbar


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. September 2002)

Strange sehr strange. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was das für 'n Fehler ist?


----------



## goela (1. Oktober 2002)

Was hast Du für ne Kamera? Etwas älter?

Vielleicht hat sie ja keinen DV-IN bzw. er ist gesperrt!!!!


----------



## Keule (1. Oktober 2002)

habe DCR-PC2E
Mini DV


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Oktober 2002)

Bei den meisten Sony Cams muss man den DVIn erst in einem Geschäft gegen ein kleines Entgeld freischalten lassen.


----------



## goela (1. Oktober 2002)

Die wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht freigeschaltet sein!

Schau mal unter folgendem Link


----------



## ponda (1. Oktober 2002)

weiß zufällig jemand von euch, was die bei dieser "freischaltung" des dv-in genau machen? ändern die nur was an der software der cam oder machen die da einen zusätzlichen dv (den dv-in) anschluss dran?

ich hab nähmlich eine JVC GR-DVL140 und dort ist nur der dv out. in dem link von oben hab ich sie auch in der liste gesehen.(kostet 69€)
ist das immer so teuer?

thx ponda


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Oktober 2002)

Ist nicht ganz billig.

Die machen nichts weiter als das Betriebssystem der Camera zu flashen.
Das kann man auch selber machen. Guck mal z.B. bei ebay, die bieten da Drucker -> Firewire -Kabel an und mit der mitgelieferten Software kannst du es auch selber machen.


----------



## ponda (1. Oktober 2002)

die von dem link schicken dir auch nur die software mit dem kabel...hab ich grade gelesen:
"DV-in Software fürJVC DV-Camcorder. version 1.7.

*Software auf Diskette für Windows 95/98/ME/NT/2000/XP inkl. Kabel und Anleitung*..."

werd gleich mal bei e-bay schauen, was es dort kostet


----------



## ponda (1. Oktober 2002)

hab eben das kabel mit der software bei e-bay für 10€ gekauft. mal schauen, ob ich es auch bekomme .


----------



## goela (1. Oktober 2002)

... und ob es funktioniert!

Meistens wird da nur die Software in der Kamera geändert! Manche Camcorder brauchen noch ein klein wenig Hardware für das Freischalten!

Glück gehabt, wenn es für 10Euro geht! Die SONY PC10 lässt sich beispielsweise nur per Hardwareänderung freischalten: ca: 300Euro!!!!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Oktober 2002)

Das ist natürlich shit.


----------



## goela (1. Oktober 2002)

... aber ich habe ja eine SONY PC100E - DV IN/OUT


----------



## ponda (2. Oktober 2002)

puh....für 300 tacken kann man sich ja (fast ) ne neue cam holen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Oktober 2002)

*räusper*


----------



## goela (2. Oktober 2002)

Für 300Euro fast ne neue Camera? *räusper*


----------



## ponda (2. Oktober 2002)

naja, vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben *g*, 
aber dennoch ziemlich viel geld%) :]


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Oktober 2002)

> aber dennoch ziemlich viel geld


Da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## goela (3. Oktober 2002)

... so und jetzt ist der Thread wahrlich offtopic!!

CLOSED!!!!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. Oktober 2002)

Naja so lange es mit Videoschnitt zu tun hat...aber ok you're right


----------

